# Insurance: Let's Go Over This One More Time



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

There is still a lot of confusion about whether or not your personal automobile policy will cover you while driving for Uber/Lyft. This is a very easy question for each individual driver to find the answer to. It took me three minutes. I happen to have a commercial automobile insurance for one of my other businesses and I was able to attach a livery rider to my policy for a few bucks. Now, for those of you who do not have any sort of commercial or livery automobile insurance, all you need to do is look at your personal automobile policy. For reference here, I looked at my bride's personal auto policy. The entire policy is 38 pages, which is typical for a modern day personal auto policy. On page 4 of her policy is a section entitled Exclusions. The file attached below is a clip of the Exclusions section of the policy. Take a look at it and then find the section in your own personal auto policy. The language will be similar if such an exclusion exists, and it probably does. And with language such as I have shared here, there is really no debate about whether this policy would be effective in a crash while driving for U/L. *YOU WOULD NOT BE COVERED*.

And don't take a moment of comfort in the Uber contingent liability policy. In the event of an at-fault crash, your car will not be repaired/replaced by that policy and your medical expenses will not be covered with that policy. I have this info straight from Chris Boedeker at Uber's Risk Management Department. Uber's contingent liability policy covers your pax's medical and the damage you cause to property other than your own.

Please take a few minutes to locate and read your personal auto insurance policy and look for a section like the one below...


----------

